# how to give a goat a shot



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

Folks,
I posted before about my goat who didn't expell all her afterbirth after delivery. I got a couple of shots of oxytocin from the vet. Trouble is, I've never done this before. Am kinda nervous. Can someone guide me as to how to give a goat a shot? A link with pics would be nice.
Many thanks!
Teri


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

It is not hard to give a shot.. Be sure get her restrained. Then touch her front shoulder where her leg is or the back legs that u can feel the muscles. That what I always feel for then i put the needle in fast then suck it up to make sure there is no blood then shoot it then it is finished then pull it out..


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Studies have shown that SQ shots under the skin are just as effective as in the muscle so there's no need to cause the extra pain. The less pain you cause them the less likely they are to get shy of you.

I just lean over the back and pinch a bit of skin right in front of the shoulder to pull up a little "tent". Wait a second to see if the goat is going to struggle and then give it a quick stab into the "tent". Push the plunger and then give the goat a quick rub down. Most of the time they don't even flinch.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.infovets.com/healthysmrm/C275.htm


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's a link for you that has some basic information on giving shots. You give oxytocin intramuscularly (IM).

http://www.infovets.com/healthysmrm/C275.htm

NEVER give oxytocin unless the cervix is still open.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

fishhead said:


> Studies have shown that SQ shots under the skin are just as effective as in the muscle


Except when you're using hormones. They are always given IM.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I always give the IM shots in the neckl and the SQ shots around the withers area where the skin is looser. I place my hand over the neck of the goat in a Vee and where you fingers end is where you place the shot. You wont hit a vessel there. I dont like giving IM shots in the rear legs as the Siatic (sp) nerve is there and dont want limping goats..easier in the neck.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

oxytocin, should never be given more the 48 hours after delivery. 24 hours is the best but I have had a vet tell me 48 but he did not like to do it long after wards.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I like to use 1/2 inch needles for SQ injections. Some places don't like to carry the smaller needles, so if using a longer needle, just make sure that the needle does not come out the other side of the "tent" before injecting or you have wasted the meds.


----------



## KittenMittens89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Also they can be to tense and the shot won't go in well talk soft to calm her then wham put it in.


----------

